# Yamaha 15 HP 2 stroke



## ratred (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 1996 15 HP Yam. Starts up easy, idiling is rough. New plugs helped a little. It does not come up to full power when running. Noticed raw fuel emulsion in prop exhaust when flushing. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Full tuneup and a carb rebuild is what I'd do. Sounds like you're running rich.
13 year old motor, when was the last time it had a complete service/lube top to bottom?


----------



## ratred (Feb 2, 2009)

Just got the engine, doesn't look like it's ever had anything done to it. I was just trouble shooting it and the #2 bottom cylinder is not firing. Getting plenty of fire through the plug. Pull the #1 plug wire while running and it dies. Pull #2 pluge wire and it keeps running. It's going ot the shop.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

CDI pack probably..


----------

